

Softbank buys TMo - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/30/softbank_buys_t_mobile_us/

======
higherpurpose
It's hard to predict whether this will be good or bad for consumers. Normally
it would be bad, and this could be too, but there is a pretty good chance a
T-mobile combined with Sprint _would_ offer better competition to Verizon and
AT&T. But there's also a chance Softbank just wants as much profit as AT&T and
Verizon, and gouge their customers just as much...so who knows.

But I'm inclined to agree with the deal for now. It would be even better if
they let John Legere run the combined company. At least he has a good track
record (albeit short) for changing things in the industry for the good of the
consumer.

